# Spanning the Globe BBQ Report...



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2007)

I am starting a new thread for this coming weekend:

If you are interested in doing a report from a comp you are competing at and can be on the phone at some point Friday evening to file the initial report please let me know in this thread.

Depending on how many people will do it I will set up the conference room in order to get all the reports at one time.

Thanks!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg, 

I can do it but our contest is a Saturday/Sunday contest.  I will be at the Brad Paisley concert on Friday night.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2007)

That's fine Dallas...I can get you on Saturday night...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 14, 2007)

Anybody going to comps tonight that can file a report?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 14, 2007)

I've got a catering job if you want to hear about that.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Greg
I will be at the PNW EggFest all day Saturday. DrBBQ will also be in attendence. Could make a report if your interested.

Jim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 14, 2007)

That would be great, Jim...are you going to call my computer or do you want me to call you?

PM your number if so!


----------

